# Hincapie to Radioshack



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/aug/14/lance-armstrong-george-hincapie-radioshack

Not exactly a well-researched piece, but it seems Hincapie will be back riding for Lance. 

I wonder if the only motivation is to be back with his friend Lance. He seems very happy at HTC Columbia...


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

After seeing him at the TdF this year, I don't know how he feels about being a lead out man for sprints. Perhaps he wants to do more leadout work in the mountains, rather than just babysitting Cav through the Alps


----------



## rikaguilera (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the idea of George back with Lance. I know all the rumor mills are on FF right now, but the idea of him ending his Tour career with Lance (and maybe Levi) just seems right.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

iherald said:


> After seeing him at the TdF this year, I don't know how he feels about being a lead out man for sprints. Perhaps he wants to do more leadout work in the mountains, rather than just babysitting Cav through the Alps


Crazy talk! Not happy about being road captain of the team which won six stages and had wore both the green and white jerseys for extended periods? More leadout work in the mountains? 

It was he who pulled from the 1K banner on all six stage wins, plus Milan-San Remo and numberous other races this year. He refused to leave the TdF with a broken collar bone, just so he could "babysit" Cav to a win on the Champs d'Elysee. He's the leader of one of the most successful teams of 2009.

Big George may move on after this season, but it won't be because he is dissatisfied with his "babysitter" role. 

JSR


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Too bad if it's true. He played a great role at Columbia, which is full of young riders. He mentored them and he kicked ass at the same time, and seemed to enjoy it. His killer final pull to on the final stage this year was a great moment. Must have been extra sweet that it was Garmin that got shut down. George was setting himself up nicely for a post-riding career at Columbia, but Radio Shack seems like it is going to be an older team where all he'll do is ride.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

Money talks I guess... besides he can't be doing this at his level for too much longer, so why not cash in on it, even if its Radio Shack.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

If it's true, I hope that the Shack gets George some decent help for Roubaix. I know Bruyneel tried this before with the Discovery signings of Devolder and Hoste, and the Shackers are going to need to get some similar talent.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

From Captain to Poodle? I hope not!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*NOT according to VeloNews*

"American George Hincapie, currently at Columbia-HTC, was not pursued by RadioShack, the source said, because the team understood that Hincapie had another deal for 2010 already in place."

http://www.velonews.com/article/96656/leiphiemer-signs-with-radioshack-team-source-tells-velonews


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

mohair_chair said:


> Too bad if it's true. He played a great role at Columbia, which is full of young riders. He mentored them and he kicked ass at the same time, and seemed to enjoy it. His killer final pull to on the final stage this year was a great moment. Must have been extra sweet that it was Garmin that got shut down. George was setting himself up nicely for a post-riding career at Columbia, but Radio Shack seems like it is going to be an older team where all he'll do is ride.



Something to throw in there though is that Capital Sports also owns the Trek-Livestrong u-23 team which will grow next year. George will likely have a chance to move from racer role to coach and DS alongside Axel should he desire to do so after retirement....


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

btinder said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/aug/14/lance-armstrong-george-hincapie-radioshack


The Guardian apparently reached this conclusion from this statement that Lance made:
_"He's already committed. Has been since before we got our funding,"_ 

At best, that's ambiguous. And seems more likely to be saying that George had already committed to Columbia.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

I think I know what The Shackers will be drinking from their bottles: Geritol


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

sometimerider said:


> The Guardian apparently reached this conclusion from this statement that Lance made:
> _"He's already committed. Has been since before we got our funding,"_
> 
> At best, that's ambiguous. And seems more likely to be saying that George had already committed to Columbia.


I'd say that suggests he's going to a different team, although it appears it's not RadioShack. If he'd re-upped with Columbia there's no need for him to keep quiet until September 1.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Getting interested into cycling at a relatively young age (15yo), and living through the usps/disco era without a bike... I dreamed many many many times after I got my first road bike that there would be a LA comeback, but I dismissed it as silly hopefulness. But look what happened!!!

I know with LA's comeback, cycling is still not uber-cool everywhere and whatnot, but this American revival is pretty amazing. When I first heard the speculation of Hincapie w/ Team RS... I was as giddy as a schoolgirl.

Whatever happens, we should still appreciate the publicity.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Why is Hincapie going to RS a good thing?


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Why is Hincapie going to RS a good thing?


Because it makes George Hincapie, happy.


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

George was interviewed on Versus after the last stage and you could tell he was not coming back to Columbia. I thought for sure it was Radio Shack. But who knows....We will all know in a few weeks.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

He's going to Lampre.






















Just kidding


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Why is Hincapie going to RS a good thing?


Yet why would it be a bad thing? It's going to rob Hincapie's chances of winning the TDF? 

George, Levi, JB, and Lance would just be great chemistry - despite the minor mishap earlier in the TDF. Of course, Lance would benefit most but the rest are taken along for a good 'ride'.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

He seemed pretty pissed at Astana (Lance and Johan- Radio Shack) after they chased him. If he goes I hope they wrote him a big check.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

JB has a history of not hiring teams to support GH in the Classics.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

If nothing else, Radio Shack will surely win the Team with the Highest Average Age contest.
Maybe Trek are introducing a range of Invalid Carriages and Radio Shack a range of Defibrillators. ;-)


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Its a two kid minumum to sign!*



albert owen said:


> If nothing else, Radio Shack will surely win the Team with the Highest Average Age contest.
> Maybe Trek are introducing a range of Invalid Carriages and Radio Shack a range of Defibrillators. ;-)


Actually, its "The Shack" Masters Racing Team! Although with all the young talent stockpiled on the U23 Livestrong Team, it does make sense to add more established riders for the next year IMHO.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I will put $5 on GH staying put with HTC


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*File some of these "old guy" posts and get back to us in 20-30 yrs..*



albert owen said:


> If nothing else, Radio Shack will surely win the Team with the Highest Average Age contest.
> Maybe Trek are introducing a range of Invalid Carriages and Radio Shack a range of Defibrillators. ;-)


 It's pretty easy to poke fun and 'write-off' ageing bike racers. We see it here on RBR often. Think, for a few seconds, where you may be when you turn 40, 50, 60, >,>,......If you are lucky, you *will* get there, all too soon. Nobody escapes. You'll have a different perspective pretty soon.

Rolling over, quitting, getting fat...Many go that route. Some keep on racing for their own reasons...no longer for "Glory, Macho, Huge pay, to beat everyone else...whatever" Everyone *will*, all too soon, be faced with this same decision..."Quit or keep racing?" 

See what you do..and then pull out a few of these "Old Racers suck" posts to re-read..

(written in good fun, by an older masters guy, still racing for enjoyment, a little slower as the years pass, but giving up is not an option here)


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

LA, GH, LL, JB.....what a trainwreck? They need a sprinter man, THOR!!! It was cool seeing Tyler in the sprint mix, like to see RS mix it up. Maybe Robbie has some magic left? This "trainwreck" is getting awesome!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Gnarly 928 said:


> It's pretty easy to poke fun and 'write-off' ageing bike racers. We see it here on RBR often. Think, for a few seconds, where you may be when you turn 40, 50, 60, >,>,......If you are lucky, you *will* get there, all too soon. Nobody escapes. You'll have a different perspective pretty soon.


I'm 61  and have had a heart attack  and do long distance events :thumbsup: .


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

albert owen said:


> I'm 61  and have had a heart attack  and do long distance events :thumbsup: .


At the ProTour level, 34-35 years and you are on the slow decline. Just because posters here can win a master's crit, it doesn't translate to the highest levels. Sorry to say that, but we're all quite slow.


----------

